# Ha'tak case mod



## Highlander II (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure if I should put this here or in the Stargate section, but anyway:

Motorized Stargate Pyramid Case Mod Makes My Sci-Fi Senses Giddy - Stargate Pyramid Case Mod - Gizmodo

There's even a 7 1/2 minute video showing the creation process... it's pretty cool! =)


----------



## The Ace (Sep 17, 2009)

Some people should get out more.


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it's awesome. =)

Mostly - b/c I wouldn't have a clue how to manage putting that together and making it work.  Electronics building is not my thing.


----------



## rowengaurd (Sep 22, 2009)

INdeed they should get out more, but you 0have to admit this is still pretty damn cool! Hell i'd sign up for one. Ok i might keep it hidden from my friends when they come around. But I still thik it rocks!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 22, 2009)

But in what would you hide it?


----------

